# Are there any decent reviews of the Light camera out yet?



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2017)

https://light.co/camera

Has anyone seen any head to head reviews to see how this computational / 'lens storm' approach stacks up to larger single sensored conventional cameras?

Does anyone own one that minds sharing their experience so far?

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2017)

It does not actually exist, just sales promotions. You can reserve one and be first, assuming it ever actually makes it to market.


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 6, 2017)

I found this. Don't know anything about the author but it sounds reasonable and well researched. Like most things the Camera is a mixed bag. For that price it needs more work before it would interest me.

https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/light-l16-review-5481d25c05f6


----------

